# found a budgie please help



## emmaluvsmango

Last night while my friend was riding my pony in the sand paddock, I saw a little flash of yellow land in the top corner, my friend rode over to see what it was, and It was a very tired looking budgie. 

So we managed to find a box and catch the little one, who didnt seem too distressed with us picking him/her up. Im just glad we spotted it before the jack rusell did! 

Now this was about 9pm, and weve never had a budgie before so we had nothing for it. So we brought it home and I found an old tall hamster cage, took the levels out, replaced them with twigs for branches, all we have available feed wise was some wild bird seed and for water was a hamster bottle and a large shallow dish. 

After a very long sleep he's had a little drink out of the bowl and nibbled at the food, now he's gone back to sleep, he hasnt made a noise. 

Going to ring the local rspca i think to see if any have been reported missing, i hope he survives and isnt too stressed. 

What do I do if no one claims him? Am i best to find him a home with other budgies in an avairy, or get him a nice set up and rescue a friend for him or buy him one. Dont even know if its a girl or a boy do two of the same sex fight? 

completly clueless about birds, dont want to advitise him with a description as lost as i dnt want someone who isnt his owner coming forward


----------



## coral.

Well done for taking it in, sounds like your doing a great job!
you can buy cheap plastic food and water pots that hook into the cage,
and it might be best for it to be eating budgie food which is cheap enough online, or in a pet shop, and also budgies love Millet which is like a sweet treat for them!

im glad it sounds like its doing okay!

i would call the RSPCA and see if anyone knows that its missing.

if nobody comes forward i would either keep the budgie, or try selling it make sure you do put a price on it, as you dont want it going into the wrong hands if you give it away for free!
or ask around see if anyone has a aviary it could go into!

you can have female and male budgies together but obviously you need to be abit cautious of fighting and obviously mating

if you dont know the sex look at its nose above the beak, what colour is it?
its its blue then its a Male!
if its a purple sort of colour then its a Female!

Hope you get on okay


----------



## emmaluvsmango

Thanks for the reply, yes I was a little concerned about someone taking him and no looking after him, so ive decided to keep him if he isnt claimed  

Just spent a fortune on this little one at pets at home so if his owner does claim him they will have lots of new things too lol. looks like i'll be having beans for tea once again, this animals always get the best. 

ive just put sand and git on the bottom of his cage and put his new food in, put his towel back over half of his cage and he is still sleeping, but he has been and nibbled a bit of food and had a drink and nibbled his cuttle fish.


----------



## Jugsmalone

emmaluvsmango said:


> Thanks for the reply, yes I was a little concerned about someone taking him and no looking after him, so ive decided to keep him if he isnt claimed
> 
> Just spent a fortune on this little one at pets at home so if his owner does claim him they will have lots of new things too lol. looks like i'll be having beans for tea once again, this animals always get the best.
> 
> ive just put sand and git on the bottom of his cage and put his new food in, put his towel back over half of his cage and he is still sleeping, but he has been and nibbled a bit of food and had a drink and nibbled his cuttle fish.


Well done for rescuing the little budgie.


----------



## coral.

emmaluvsmango said:


> Thanks for the reply, yes I was a little concerned about someone taking him and no looking after him, so ive decided to keep him if he isnt claimed
> 
> Just spent a fortune on this little one at pets at home so if his owner does claim him they will have lots of new things too lol. looks like i'll be having beans for tea once again, this animals always get the best.
> 
> ive just put sand and git on the bottom of his cage and put his new food in, put his towel back over half of his cage and he is still sleeping, but he has been and nibbled a bit of food and had a drink and nibbled his cuttle fish.


Yeah thats the only problem with people these days!
but thats great news!

awww bless, yeah pets at home do some good bird things!

hahah yeah they always have to come first to its beans on toast lol!

sounds like your doing a great job!
i use sandsheets, and Lenny just had 3 pots, one for food,water and grit.
cuttle fish bones are really good aswell and also if you havent got one, i would get a idine block there also good. and they love Millets its there all time favoruite treat, with also seed sticks & seed bells lol 
Also boredom breaker toys are good, like swings, and ones with bells on!
i dont really advice the material toys that they can pluck the bits of string of as i had a bad experience with them with my last cockatiel Jasper 

the good things with budgies and birds they dont really cost alot apart from when obviously you need to get started with a cage etc . .

lets hope no-one does come forward  and you got yourself a birdie


----------



## bluegirl

Well done, I live in wigan and have an outside aviary if don't keep him and he's not claimed he is welcome to come here.


----------



## FanFan

So kind. My husband and I just had two parakeets escape the other day. I so hoped one of them had been the one u'd found. An ocean divides us so... no can't be How kind for you to keep this lil one. Best regards and enjoy this lil treasure. FanFan


----------



## BeagleOesx

How's your little foundling doing?


----------



## emmaluvsmango

well the little one has happy settled in well, his crere seems to be turning more bluey, and im starting to wonder if he's just a run down little chap, his behaviour of singing lots and head bobing make me think a boy too maybe. His crere was almost white when he came, and he was so exhusted, he has grey iris ring, and ive been reading this is only in mature birds, so he's definatly not a baby. Then i read that run down females can have ****** blue creres when they are run down, so now im even more lost lol. Think i will call him/her flutter (with me think id saw a giant butterfly) and just wait and see what happens to the crere. 

He's been chirping away to me since ive got up, he will propley settle soon, but then he starts calling me again when i go out the room, which is too cute. Ive been leaving his cage open so he can do as he pleases, he doesnt seem to go far away from his cage but he does like to sit just outside it. He does freeze a little when i go near him, so im litrally just tickling his belly a couple of times a day to no over face him. He likes it when we rattle bags, he has a very pretty song when we do this haha. He's watches the dog alot, but he isnt scared of her, he landed near her face the other night, shes very good with little animals, and used to let the hamster crawl all over her, and the rabbit nibble her tail, so we should be fine


----------



## BeagleOesx

Sounds like 'Flutter' is settling in fine :thumbup1: and he's found himself a lovely new home. 

Over the years we have had budgies (then decided to go bigger & we got Merlin our African Grey 7 years ago!), I love their chirping & singing and it's amazing how quickly they become part of the family.

Well done on rescuing him and taking good care of him


----------

